

Pebble Teardown - WestCoastJustin
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Pebble+Teardown/13319

======
OafTobark
Considering it breaks just to open this thing, shouldn't repairability be 0 or
1 (whatever the lowest rating is)

